# Are Centurion frames any good?



## tarwheel2

There seems to be a lot of old Centurion frames for sale at decent prices, but I don't know much about them. I've been shopping for an old lugged steel frame for a while to build a fixe/SS, but the prices for used Italian and other quality steel frames has escalated quite a bit over the past couple of years. I'm trying to do this on a strict budget, but that's not easy when old Merckx or Pinarello frames with crappy paint jobs and lousy decals are selling for $400+.

Centurions have caught my eye because they look like decent frames with nice lugs and paint jobs, but I don't know if they are made of decent steel or weigh a ton. Anybody know anything about them, which models are better, the quality of their construction, steel, etc.?


----------



## filtersweep

They are decent. Most lugged steel frames are quite similar--- branded tubes and lugs. I built up a SS for my wife... paid under $100 for the frameset (which included the strangest headset I have ever seen). The tubes end up defining the quality, usually.




tarwheel2 said:


> There seems to be a lot of old Centurion frames for sale at decent prices, but I don't know much about them. I've been shopping for an old lugged steel frame for a while to build a fixe/SS, but the prices for used Italian and other quality steel frames has escalated quite a bit over the past couple of years. I'm trying to do this on a strict budget, but that's not easy when old Merckx or Pinarello frames with crappy paint jobs and lousy decals are selling for $400+.
> 
> Centurions have caught my eye because they look like decent frames with nice lugs and paint jobs, but I don't know if they are made of decent steel or weigh a ton. Anybody know anything about them, which models are better, the quality of their construction, steel, etc.?


----------



## VaughnA

I built up a centurion SS from a bike at Play It Again sports for 30 bucks, added a wheelset, and some spacers and was good to go. A great frame for that purpose. I just bought a new lemond fillmore and will probably be selling my SS in a week or so for about 100 bucks if you'd like a complete bike. About a 56, and I'm pretty close to you I think.

Here's a link to it on RBR.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=51876


----------



## bikemoore

*Centurion OK*

I had a late 1980s' Centurion Lemans RS frame that I used as a commuter through the 1990s. I give it a so-so. It was well built and looked nice, but it was pretty flexible. I had a 13% climb on my commute route and when I stood on the pedals to climb it, the rear triangle flexed enough to allow the rear tire to actually rub in the inside of the chainstays. I would say they are nice, but a step below the better Italian frames. I gave the frameset away and had a custom commuter frame built for about $400 in the UK.


----------



## tarwheel2

Vaughn -- I sent you a PM.


----------



## handsomerob

I got a frame from a local wrench and with KPCW's backing, got it built and sent it to a fellow RBR'r. Here is a thread with some pics...

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=65050&highlight=centurion


----------



## VaughnA

I don't see one on RBR. I sent you one back with my personal email address.


----------



## merckxman

*Centurion by Cinelli*

If I recall there are some Centurion frames made by Cinelli. You would have to do some searching here on RBR and the internet to learn what are the features of them so you can identify one.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

tarwheel2 said:


> There seems to be a lot of old Centurion frames for sale at decent prices, but I don't know much about them. I've been shopping for an old lugged steel frame for a while to build a fixe/SS, but the prices for used Italian and other quality steel frames has escalated quite a bit over the past couple of years. I'm trying to do this on a strict budget, but that's not easy when old Merckx or Pinarello frames with crappy paint jobs and lousy decals are selling for $400+.
> 
> Centurions have caught my eye because they look like decent frames with nice lugs and paint jobs, but I don't know if they are made of decent steel or weigh a ton. Anybody know anything about them, which models are better, the quality of their construction, steel, etc.?


If I remember right, Centurian and Diamond Back were both part of the same company. Centurian made road bikes before and during the ATB boom and the company introduced Diamond Back as their ATB brand name. After some years, they discontinued the Centurian name and made all their bikes Diamond Back.

I was never overly impressed with the little details on the DB bikes. They used cheapo headsets and brakes, etc. The same might be true for the Centurians, but you would not care about that! You just want the frame.

I have also heard, as posted by someone else here, that some Centurian frames can be a bit on the whippy side, so you probably want to do a flex test before buying. If the bike is assembled, you can put your foot on the bottom bracket shell while holding the handlebars and the seat. Push with the foot and see how soft it feels. If it flexes like a noodle, you might want to look for a different model.

That said, there are lots of great old Centurian frames out there, and as you noted, they are practically free! I've heard of some dumpster diving cases in which Centurians WERE free. You can build a great bike from a nice old Centurian frame, and if someone rips it off, you can shrug your shoulders and go find another one for $10.

Have fun!

- FBB


----------



## racerx

*From Dept Store to Top Level*

just like so many other brand names, they run from cheap to really quite nice.

Here is a pic of my Tange frame picked up for $30 and converted to a fixed. With nothing special in the way of parts, comes in at 18 pounds with the frame fork and HS weighing in at just over 7 pounds. Quite light considering the all steel fork.

Just like any bike, look at the frame tubes, double butted is better (in most cases), Tange 1 and 2 is an awesome ride. Look for Shimano 105 or better or Suntour components.

I predict the higher line of these bikes (later known as Diamond Back) will be highly very sought after from a quality Japanese frame perspective.


----------



## tarwheel2

Good old Sheldon Brown. Found this write up about Centurion's on his web site. Their "lineage" is pretty confusing, so say the least.

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/centurion/index.html


----------



## Guest

tarwheel2 said:


> Good old Sheldon Brown. Found this write up about Centurion's on his web site. Their "lineage" is pretty confusing, so say the least.
> 
> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/centurion/index.html



Tarwheel,

Definitely not as good as a Moulton!!!!


----------

